# Has anyone ever had any support or replies from Sonivox?



## alanmcp (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi, 
This is my 3rd attempt today at contacting Sonivox for some support regarding their products I purchased from AudioDeluxe weeks ago. Just wondering if they really are as bad as it seems at giving customer support? I filled in their dedicated Support option twice , no been 2 weeks and did another today. 
Shocking how these online retailers don't seem to give a toss once you've purchased one of their products. I havn't even installed the buggers yet because I'm waiting on a reply!


----------



## thorwald (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm waiting for a reply since mid 2018, you decide ☺️

It's a shame, because most of their stuff really sounds good, all they need is dynamics via the mod wheel, and to fix a note with one of the cello patches. This is with the Film Score Companion.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 9, 2021)

Sonivox was bought years ago by inMusic. I believe their last release was in January of 2015. Perhaps you might try reaching out to inMusic for support about Sonivox products.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 9, 2021)

I thougt Sonivox is now part of Air music ? I dont know if their support is better but at least I just seen lately on kvr that they where searching for some beta testers so at least they exist and maybe worth a try.


----------



## Elrik Settee (Mar 9, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Sonivox was bought years ago by inMusic. I believe their last release was in January of 2015. Perhaps you might try reaching out to inMusic for support about Sonivox products.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Google ceo of inmusic.

If you find it and get a reply, we will all pile on.


----------



## Tremendouz (Mar 9, 2021)

From what I've heard, Sonivox support is as good as inexistent. Buggy, abandoned products that are frequently sold for €5-10 each (you get what you pay for).


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 9, 2021)

Not sure if he is still with them, but on KVR we all used to get help from Simon.​[email protected]​


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 9, 2021)

5 years ago I have had some trouble with their libs, because I built a new daw. They were very frindly and helped me. Their service was excellent at this time .... .


----------



## Denkii (Mar 10, 2021)

The real riddle that came with this thread is: Why would anyone ever need or want support from Sonivox for their products?

Edit: I correct myself: Everyone would NEED support. But who would want it?


----------



## alanmcp (Mar 23, 2021)

Denkii said:


> The real riddle that came with this thread is: Why would anyone ever need or want support from Sonivox for their products?
> 
> Edit: I correct myself: Everyone would NEED support. But who would want it?


I'm lucky to be able to afford high end plugins as well as the more modestly priced ones and the dirt cheap ones. Lots of people are not as lucky, especially this last year, so if you purchase a product that is currently in a vendors catalogue and sold by respected vendors around the world then you are surely entitled to some level of support, however small it may be. 
I did actually receive a reply but only from a push by support at Audiodeluxe, where i purchased the 3 products, and even then i had to again push Simon Bangs for clarification after his initial email to me.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 23, 2021)

I have the original Sonic Implants Library. I am unable to get the Harp Samples to work properly with the SICS Update (for keyswitching) as the other sections do. The harp samples not recognized. Has anyone had any luck with this? Its a shame as these are actually very nice samples.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 23, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> I thougt Sonivox is now part of Air music ? I dont know if their support is better but at least I just seen lately on kvr that they where searching for some beta testers so at least they exist and maybe worth a try.


AIR Music Technology is also owned by *inMusic.* They recently picked up BFD. I think that no more support for BFD is practically guaranteed. 
On the positive side, there may be some nice BFD expansions available soon for $1.99! 

inMusic also owns AKAI, Alesis, Denon, M-Audio, Marantz, Rane, Numark, and a lot more.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 30, 2021)

Try contacting InMusic, no one else. Look for Simon Bangs.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought their bundle during a sale on Audioplugindeals last year because I'm a beginner and can't justify spending stacks of cash on expensive libraries, and was reasonably impressed by what you get for the price. Then a bit later I had a catastrophic system drive failure requiring a full reset and reinstallation of Windows, which meant taking it to a shop at the height of lockdowns and cost a chunk of change. When I went to reinstall the serials were removed from APD and found out it was because the installers were using an old version of iLok that is unstable in Windows 10 and threatens to brick drives. It's possible their damn software caused by drive failure, and even if not I can no longer use the products I bought. APD said they'd email me when Sonivox fixes the issue and releases a new installer but there's been nothing ever since. I'm not really thrilled with them.


----------

